# Pachtgewässer, Pachten



## Grobi63 (1. Oktober 2010)

Fließgewässer pachten??

Habe die möglichkeit ein ca. 10 km langes Fließgewässer zu pachten.
Worauf muß ich achten. #c

Bachforellen habe ich schon gesichtet.
Der Bach befindet sich in BW, in der Nähe des Bodensee. Auf möglichst viele Antworten freue ich mich

Petri Dank

Grobi63

Übrigens , Ihr könnt mir auch direkt eien E-Mail schicken

fred1944@gmx.de


----------



## NickAdams (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pachtgewässer, Pachten*

Pass' auf, dass im Pachtvertrag keine "Dienstbarkeiten" eingetragen sind, die geduldet werden müssen (z.B. dass jemand das Ufergelände benutzen darf für andere Zwecke).

So long,

Nick


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pachtgewässer, Pachten*

Lies dir mal das für BW geltende Fischereigesetz und die Durchführungsbestimmungen durch. Da steht fast alles wichtige drin. In Bayern muss der Pachtvertrag über mindestens 10 Jahre 8Nachhaltigkeit) abgeschlossen und beim Landratsamt hinterlegt werden. Besatz wird vom Fischereifachberater mit dem LRA festgelegt.


----------



## Grobi63 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pachtgewässer, Pachten*

Herzlichen Dank für den Tip. Meine Liste mit Fragen an den Verpächter wird immer Länger

Tschööö Grobi


----------



## Grobi63 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pachtgewässer, Pachten*

Hi Ossipeter,

danke für die Auskunft.

Grobi63


----------



## Suniflex (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pachtgewässer, Pachten*

@ Grobi 
ich kann dir keine Tips geben was die Pacht angeht finde es aber schon geil wenn du die möglichkeit hast und bekommst.
Ich wünsche dir dabei alles gute und das alles zu deiner vollsten zufriedenheit funktioniert.Denn was gibt es schöneres an seiner eigenen Strecke zu Fischen hehe#6
                              Mfg Steffen


----------



## Grobi63 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pachtgewässer, Pachten*

|wavey:Suniflex,

danke für deine Wünsche. werde dich vom verlauf der dinge informieren.

gruß  grobi


----------



## Flyfisher1 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pachtgewässer, Pachten*

Man müsste zuerst den Pachtpreis wissen, dann welche Verpflichtungen fallen an. ( Pachtvertrag genau studieren)
Wie ist die Gewässergüte; Wie ist die Reprodunktionsfähigkeit des Gewässers;Wie ist die derzeitige Bestandsdichte, wenn zum Beispiel vorher ein Angelverein das Gewässer gepachtet hatte, wird man den Fischbestand ordentlich dezimiert haben. Wenn die Möglichkeit eines E.- Fischens besteht, bekommt man schnell einen Überblick. Warum gibt der Vorpächter ab, mit Ihm reden.Als Erstes würde ich eine biologische Gewässeruntersuchung durchführen ( kann man ohne großen Aufwand in kürzester Zeit selbst erledigen). Dann ist die Wasserführung im Jahresmittel nicht unerheblich für den Wert des Gewässers. Auch Verbauungen haben einen Einfluß auf den Wert. Wenn das Alles stimmt und die Gewässergüte bei 2 oder besser liegt, und der Preis  stimmt ( 1000,- Euro für einen Kilometer Forellenbach wird hier minimum ( Hessen ) bezahlt, kann man nur gratulieren, wenn du den Bach bekommst.
Ideal wäre ein sich selbst reproduzierender Bestand an Bachforellen.
Solltest du den Bestand fördern oder sogar neu aufbauen müssen, empfehle ich dir Dies mit Bachforelleneier aus der Region zu tun, die in Firzlaffboxen aufgelegt werden.Dies ist die preisgünstigste und effektivste Art der Bestandsentwicklung.Am Besten wären Elterntiere aus dem Bach selbst
 ( autochtoner Bestand ). Eine Firzlaffbox könnte ich dir ausborgen, für speziefische Fragen schicke eine PN. an mich, die Ausführungen würden hier sonst zu weit führen. Und noch Etwas, Äschen gehören nur in die Äschenregion. In der Bachforellenregion können sie, je nach Gewässergegebenheit, erheblichen Schaden anrichten.


----------



## Grobi63 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pachtgewässer, Pachten*

Zunächst herzlichen dank für deine ausführungen. da ich erst am donnerstag von der neuverpachtung des gewässer erfahren habe, stehe ich natürlich ganz am anfang. zur zeit weiß ich nur wo das gewässer ist. mehr noch nicht#q. ansonsten würde ich, wenn ich darf dich noch ein paar mal belästigen, da sich alles sehr kompetent in deinen ausführungen anhört. ich höre immer wieder den bestand mittels elektro überprüfen, bin aber der meinung wenn ich strom einsetze dann ist der evtl. vorhandene bestand tot. ich weiß das  sich damals mehrere angler zusammen getan haben und das gewässer gepachtet hatten. werde versuchen mich mit den kollegen kurz zu schließen um zu erfahren warum sie das gewässer abgeben. mache jetzt für heute schluß da ich an das gewässer fahren will um ein paar bilder zu schießen. wenn es dich interessiert übermittle ich dir gerne ein paar bilder.

bis dahin, grüße vom bodensee


----------



## Sneep (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pachtgewässer, Pachten*



Grobi63 schrieb:


> ich höre immer wieder den bestand mittels elektro überprüfen, bin aber der meinung wenn ich strom einsetze dann ist der evtl. vorhandene bestand tot.




Sorry, aber das ist doch blühender Unfug!

Ich glaube nicht, dass es von amtlicher Seite eine Genehmigung zum E-Fischen geben würde, wenn anschließend der Bach fischleer wäre. 

Es gibt keine schonendere  Methode eine Forelle aus dem Bach zu fangen als mit dem E-Gerät!

Du wirst ohnehin keinen Strom einsetzen dürfen, es sei den du hast den entsprechenden Lehrgang.

Es werden auch nicht 2 Kabelenden ins Wasser gehalten, sondern das geschieht mit Geräten, die einen einstellbaren Puls oder Gleichstrom liefern. Diese werden regelm. vom TÜV geprüft.

Um mit einem modernen E-Gerät mit Gleichstrom einen Fisch zu töten muss man sich schon sehr anstrengen.

Wenn es beim E-Fischen zu Verlusten kommt, dann in der Regel durch falsche Hälterung nach dem Fang.

Deinen Bach würde ich ohne Opfer zu hinterlassen ohne Probleme mit 2 Watgeräten befischen und im Anschluss hättest du eine Aussage zum tatsächlichen Bestand und anhand der Größen, könnte man erkennen, ob die Reproduktion funktioniert.

Dabei werden die Fische nicht einmal betäubt. Sie folgen der Anode und und können gezählt werden. Die Länge wird geschätzt. Dabei bleibt der Fisch im Wasser und schwimmt nach ausschalten des Stroms davon.

Mit 2-3 Probenstrecken von 50-100m kann man eine Aussage zum Bestand machen.

Trotz allem ist der Einsatz von Strom für den Fisch nicht angenehm und man muss sich immer fragen, ob es einen vernünftigen Grund für das Fischen gibt. 
Wenn nur der Vorstand noch einmal die dicken Forellen bestaunen möchte , ist das sicher kein Grund.

Eine Bestandsaufnahme zu machen, die dann als Grundlage der Hege dient, ist aber ein Grund.

Es zeigt sich immer wieder, dass die Pächter nicht die geringste Ahnung vom Bestand haben. In der Regel wird der Bestand völlig unterschätzt. Auf dieser (falschen) Basis erfolgt dann die Hege.

Wenn man mit der Angel nichts fängt, muss das nicht zwingend aam schlechten Bestand liegen.:q


Es gibt schon genügend Horrorvorstellungen zur E-Fischerei, da muss man nicht aus purer Unkenntnis noch eine hinzufügen.

snEEP


----------



## Grobi63 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pachtgewässer, Pachten*

Hallo Sneep,

herzlichen Dank für Deien Ausführungen bzgl. E-Fischen. 

Übrigens, ich war noch nie ein "Kochtopfjäger". Für mich geht es selbst nach ca 40 Jahren Fliegenfischerei immer noch um den Spass, die Ruhe und Entspannung am Gewässer. 

Heutzutage wird ja Gott sei Dank der Schonhaken propagiert bzw. vorgeschrieben. Das mache ich bereits seit 30 Jahren, ohne Widerhaken fischen. Auch setze ich oft maßige Fische wider zurück.

Es geht mir nur um das Vergnügen und Erholung.

Es war für mich sehr aufschlussreich, da ich mich mit der Thematik E-Fischen noch nie Beschäftigt habe #d. 

Ich lerne gerne dazu. 

Wenn ich die Erlaubnis zum E-Fischen (Ausnahmegenehmigung?)um den Bestand festzustellen, an wen muß ich mich wenden?

Grobi


----------



## antonio (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pachtgewässer, Pachten*

an die fischereibehörde.

antonio


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pachtgewässer, Pachten*

Hi,


Grobi63 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Erlaubnis zum E-Fischen (Ausnahmegenehmigung?)um den Bestand festzustellen, an wen muß ich mich wenden?


So Du einen Lehrgang für Elektrofischerei absolviert hast und ein vom TÜV zertifiziertes und gewartetes Gerät besitzt, kannst Du die Genehmigung bei der jeweils zuständigen Fischerei-Genossenschaft und der Fischereibehörde beantragen (je nach Bundesland kostet alleine die Genehmigung aber bis zu 65,- Euro Gebühr).
Dabei wird die Genehmigung Personen- UND Gerätegebunden ausgestellt. Hast Du keinen Schein und/oder kein zertifiziertes Gerät, bekommst Du auch sicher keine Genehmigung.

In diesem Fall musst Du jemand beauftragen, der beides vorweisen kann. Bist Du in einem Anglerverband, würde ich als erstes mal dort in der Geschäftsstelle nachfragen - die bieten so etwas für Mitglieder oftmals zu vergünstigten Kondition (mitunter gar kostenlos) an.
Alternativ kannst Du auch freie Gutachter für sowas beauftragen... das wird aber sicherlich teurer werden.


----------



## Flyfisher1 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pachtgewässer, Pachten*



Grobi63 schrieb:


> Zunächst herzlichen dank für deine ausführungen. da ich erst am donnerstag *von der neuverpachtung des gewässer erfahren habe, stehe ich natürlich ganz am anfang. zur zeit weiß ich nur wo das gewässer ist.* mehr noch nicht#q. ansonsten würde ich, wenn ich darf dich noch ein paar mal belästigen, da sich alles sehr kompetent in deinen ausführungen anhört. ich höre immer wieder den bestand mittels elektro überprüfen, bin aber der meinung wenn ich strom einsetze dann ist der evtl. vorhandene bestand tot.* ich weiß das  sich damals mehrere angler zusammen getan haben und das gewässer gepachtet hatten. werde versuchen mich mit den kollegen kurz zu schließen um zu erfahren warum sie das gewässer abgeben.* mache jetzt für heute schluß da ich an das gewässer fahren will um ein paar bilder zu schießen. wenn es dich interessiert übermittle ich dir gerne ein paar bilder.
> 
> bis dahin, grüße vom bodensee



Hallo, wie du das jetzt so formulierst, scheint es sich da noch um ziemlich ungelegte Eier zu handeln. Es würde mich schon wundern wenn eine Gruppe oder Verein seinen Forellenbach abgibt.Es sei denn es ist eine unproduktiver kleiner " Pissgraben " ( die Breite wäre interessant zu wissen ). Ich würde erst einmal im Umfeld der besagten Gruppe recherchieren ohne groß die Pferde scheu zu machen.Am Ende überlegen die sich das noch mal ( Neidfaktor).
Was über das E.-Fischen geschrieben wurde ist überwiegend zutreffend. Nur darfst du erst ein E.- Fischen in Auftrag geben
wenn du der Pächter bist, oder der derzeitige Pächter b.z.w. der Verpächter lässt es für dich ausführen. Eine Genehmigung sollte auf Grund der Wasserrahmenrichtlinien und den Flora Fauna Habitat Richtlinien ( EU - Beschluß ), zur Erstellung des Hegeplanes, kein Problem sein.
Wenn du das Ding im Sack hast, bin ich gerne bereit, dich an meinen Erfahrungen als langjähriger Forellenbachbewirtschafter, teilhaben zu lassen.


----------



## Grobi63 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pachtgewässer, Pachten*

Hallo Flyfischer,

Du hast recht. Ich stehe ganz am Anfang und bin am Recherchieren.

Es ist natürlich interessant warum die Vorgänger den Pachtvertrag nicht verlängeren. Aber Du weißt ja, es dauert halt seine Zeit und für mich gehts einfach darum worauf muß ich achten. Ich hab keinen Bock mir einen Rinnsal an die Backe zu hängen. Deshalb bin ich dankbar für jegliche Auskunft und Anregung. Kann natürlich sein das das ganze nach entsprechenden Gesprächen ein Flop wird, aber egal ich habe auf jeden fall etwas dazu gelernt und weiß jetzt worauf ich achten muß. Wenn das nichts wird muß ich halt um der Fliegenfischerei zu frönen, diverse Km abreißen und evtl.  Übernachten. Wenn das ganze nicht soviel Freude machen würde, ließ ich es sein.


----------



## Sneep (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pachtgewässer, Pachten*

Hallo,

in deinem speziellen Fall ist  es für eine E-Befischung ohnehin zu spät. 

Du musst die Genehmigung des Verpächters einholen, einen E-Fischer organisieren und  den Antrag an die Fischereibehörde stellen. Alleine dieser Antrag kann bis zu 4 Wochen bei der UFB liegen.

Dann hat aber die Schonzeit für Salmoniden begonnen. In dieser Zeit verbietet es sich nach meiner Ansicht in einem Salmonidenbach zu fischen.

Zudem muss man dann damit rechnen, dass die schönen, großen Forellen die man fängt, nur zum Laichen im Bach sind und danach wieder in den Fluss zurückkehren. 

Von Fischen, die nur in der Schonzeit in deinem Bach stehen, hast du aber nichts.

Ich wollte dir in meinem 1. Posting gar nichts unterstellen. 

Aber du hast behauptet, nach einem E-Fischen sind die Fische tot. 

Bei meinem nächsten Fischen, steht dann dort jemand, der mir erzählt, er habe im AB gelesen, nach einem E-Fischen seien alle Fische tot.

Dummerweise lesen auch Vorsitzende von Fischereigenossenschaften solche Postings. 

Dann komme ich an so einen Menschen und möchte von ihm die Genehmigung zum Fischen in seinem Gewässer haben.

Wie wird der wohl reagieren? 

Damit soll es aber auch gut sein, wir kommen wohl ein wenig vom Thema weg. 

sneep


----------



## Grobi63 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pachtgewässer, Pachten*

Ein großes Dankeschön an alle die mich fachlich kompetent beraten und moralisch unterstützt haben. Ich werde nach Besichtigung das Gewässer nicht anpachten. Es sind da einige Dinge die mir doch sauer aufstossen. #q. Nun gut hat nicht sollen sein, denoch noch mals herzlichen Dank.


----------

